# CyanogenMod...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well we seem to have gotten one in the hands of a CyanogenMod developer, is anyone excited for a little ICS maybe?


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

b16 said:


> Well we seem to have gotten one in the hands of a CyanogenMod developer, is anyone excited for a little ICS maybe?


YES! I can't wait for it! I am using a stock i717 and I think it'll stay stock until I can get ICS on it.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Very excited after having the Verizon galaxy nexus since December and moving to att for this with gingerbread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie (Aug 1, 2011)

eliter1 said:


> YES! I can't wait for it! I am using a stock i717 and I think it'll stay stock until I can get ICS on it.


Aren't there already ICS roms out...
there's 2 ICS + 1 MIUI ICS


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Zombie said:


> Aren't there already ICS roms out...
> there's 2 ICS + 1 MIUI ICS


I think your talking about the International version of the note, whereas he is talking about the US version.


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Robstunner said:


> I think your talking about the International version of the note, whereas he is talking about the US version.


Yeah, I have the AT&T Note. There isn't anything out there that I'd be willing to put on mine.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Robstunner said:


> Very excited after having the Verizon galaxy nexus since December and moving to att for this with gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


I'd be very tempted to do the same if it wouldn't cost me an arm, a leg and some other vital parts.....
I have the tbolt and my upgrade isn't til november. I was hoping the verizon variant or a nice HTC answer to the note show up by then.
I have the rezound battery in the tbolt with a badass rom so I'm happy. I'd only upgrade to a Note size screen. I'm not really interested in upgrading to the rezound or even the nexus. So I just have to wait and twiddle my thumbs


----------



## Mark1s (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure the Galaxy Note 2 gonna be announced before november! lol


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2011)

Saurom seems to be running very well. Love the JKay mods. However, once the Cyanogen team gets developing, that's when the excitement will start!


----------



## lowspeed (Mar 6, 2012)

Anxiously waiting too. Long time CM user. I miss it!


----------



## derrick_ (Mar 15, 2012)

i can't seem to find anything regarding that, anyone have links?


----------

